# Who here uses an Ex Pen?



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

I feel bad leaving Luke (13 weeks) in his crate when I go to work. This week is the first week we've had him so I've only left him in 1-2 hour spurts or shorter at a time but he just hates it when I leave. And to leave him in such a confined space... But next week is the week I work further away. I can come home once to let him out so it'll be three hour spurts. I know he can hold it because his crate is always dry and he sleeps all night long and keeps it dry. He LOVES his crate and goes in and out of it during the day but still takes his naps next to us and not in it if he has the choice. He'll go lay in it and chew on his toys. It's when we leave or when he can't see us that he has issues being locked in it. He cries for 10-15 minutes after we put him in it. I know it's been less than a week. But the thought of him being in there for 3-4 hours with no room to run around and play bothers me a bit. So I need someone to reassure me or....

I need someone to tell me more about Ex Pens. My issue with that is will it set him back with the house training? We want him to eventually start going potty outside. Like I said, he holds it while he's in his crate. But once let out (when we're home), we have to watch him like a hawk because he goes at least every 45 minutes. He'll sometimes let us know by going to the back door but if I have him shut in my room with me while I'm getting ready it's a little harder for him to let me know. Plus it doesn't help that he sniffs anyway...he sniffs even before he's going to lay down. He's been doing pretty well but he's still going a LOT and we have to rush him outside a LOT!

So would the Ex Pen be telling him it's OK to go inside? We'd keep his crate and toys in there and what else? How would this work exactly? I like the idea of giving him more space. What are the pluses and minuses of it over a crate and just general crate training?

Thanks a million!

StephB


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's a pic of the setup I used for Tori when she was little. It worked beautifully!


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Leslie, how did you transition her from using the bathroom inside to using it outside? Also, what room did you keep it in? Thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

She just naturally goes outside if she's there. We still keep potty pads inside for her to use. She came to us completely pad trained at 10 wks. old and we've never had any pottying issues w/her, except that she's a "walking pooper" 

We kept the expen set up in the family room where we spend most of our time. She has a separate crate in the bedroom.

Here's a pic of the bedroom setup we used when she was little. All that's there now is the crate w/the door open.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I have 6 expens. I love them. They can be used to block of different parts of the house as your pup gains more freedom (as they make progress with potty training). I use them outdoors too to give my boys a safe area to do their business in. And I have another one to block of the entryway so they don't go bolting out the front door as people/kids come and go!

They aren't the most attractive things in the world, but you can't beat the flexibility and sturdiness!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane~ You've got me beat, I only have 4 of them


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I have 2-one blocking the gate going out of the yard and a spare


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Steph,
I'm as new a puppy owner as you, but I'll let you know what we do:
Toby is 14 weeks, so about the same as Luke. I use a plastic xpen that is relatively small (3'x3'). In the pen he has his water bottle stand, his crate, and some toys. The only time we confine him to his crate with door shut is when we all go to bed for the night (and he's next to our bed). During the day, he is confined to his pen. We do not leave any pads down for him to use because we want him going outside only. He's been confined up to 4 hours at a time so far, and has been able to hold his bladder. I think because the pen is so small for now, he only has enough room to play, drink, and walk in his crate to nap. If it were any bigger right now, I think he'd have room to potty and still stay away from it. We keep the pen in the kitchen because I read you should keep it close to most of the activity of the house. Even when we're home, we'll put him in his pen. Sometimes he ASKS to go in it, will drink a little, then go in his crate to sleep (soooo cute!). 

My husband and I both teach, so we're hoping to have him ready to be home alone from 8:00-3:30 by the end of August. That will make me sad, but I'm going to make his pen fun for him, and he's already liking it. 

Did that help, or did I ramble????


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Hobbes loves his crate and will go in it whenever I am not around. I keep it in an open xpen with his doggy door on one side that goes to a small fenced covered area . I close the expen if I go out or at night to keep him from getting into trouble.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I have two ex-pens set up all the time and all sorts of doggie furniture, as well as crates open to my four. They go in the crates and pens as often as they do the recliner or the couch. My kids are 15 mos and up so they can hold it longer than your pup, but I still won't be gone from the house for longer than 4 hours. When I leave, I put 3 (sometimes Rufus too but sometimes not-he's completely house trained) in pens and crates. (my foster does better in her crate than she does in a pen-her choice) They know I'm getting ready to leave and often run into the correct pen to wait for a treat. I give each a few Charlie Bears and leave. They know the drill by now and relax until I come back.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Patti,

My personal opinion is that I would be quite suprised if a small 5 month old could hold it that long during the daytime. Isn't the general rule an hour for every month plus one? I know dogs hold it longer at night when they are sleeping, but my larger dogs can't hardly hold it that long during the daytime (they weight 30 and 40 lbs). I will have pee in the floor sometimes if longer than 7 1/2 hours and my dogs are larger and are adults. If dogs are awake,they need to go more often than at night, and smaller dogs might not be able to hold it as well as larger dogs. 

I know I used to go longer before returning home - 9 hours - then my 40 lb got a bladder infection and the vet thought it was from him trying to hold it so long. I guess it also depends on how much water they drink (he's a drinker). My girl doesn't drink as much water as he does, so she can hold it longer than he does (usually -- although sometimes the pee in the floor is hers and not his). Just something to consider.

I hope you do get things sorted out and I'm glad you have had the summer off with him. What fun and what a great start to bonding! He sounds like a loved little dog!

Lynn


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I only have one expen-I use it when we go to hotels and stuff-it's great-the kids do okay in it just not their fav place to be. I also use it with every foster I get-first set up with a crate inside, water, food, toys and pee pads-that is their quarantine quarters-then I move it upstairs and they hang out in it only when I am gone.'

I love ex-pens and have thought about getting another one to make the space larger for the kids.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Lynn,
You are so right. I've also read it's one hour for each month old they are. Not sure how I calculated the end of August! My ultimate goal is to have him in his ex pen while we are all away at school. Until I know he can hold it (without getting a bladder infection), my neighbor will let him out to potty. I want to work up to the point of him being able to wait until we get home, though, without using potty pads or anything that will train him to go anywhere but outside. I have lots of friends with small dogs, puppies and adults, who work full-time and their dogs wait until they get home. I'll just have to watch Toby and see how it goes. I appreciate your feedback and am so glad to have this forum to bounce ideas off!


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your experiences guys! I did gate off the dining room which is right off the kitchen and the living room (two doors). He tends to wander in there off and on while we're eating in the kitchen or hanging out in the living room.

He's just so erratic with his peeing right now. AND he enjoys our backyard so much that sometimes he just wants to go play. Sometimes he'll go pee a bit then wander and play then come back in and try to pee two more times! I swear, he's out of control with the peeing!

So we'd maybe like to use the Ex Pen during the day but take him out. DH threw me a curveball and said he'd like to try pee pads to at least get him to pee in one spot instead of all over the house everywhere where we end up catching him. I don't know about that...if it will confuse him. He's figuring if we get him to that ONE spot instead of everywhere and catching him, maybe he'll go in that one spot eventually then we move that pad outside eventually?

So many issues with a new puppy! LOL!

StephB


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I know what you mean, Steph. It's like we want to do everything perfectly! I'm trying, right along with you!


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Here's a pic of the setup I used for Tori when she was little. It worked beautifully!


We had the same set up with Baxter (he now just has run of the house when we're gone) but instead of an ex pen, used our laundry room. That pee pad holder worked wonders! Stopped him from shredding them. I also worried about the mixed messages the pee-pad would give, but it seemed to be fine. Some days he wouldn't use it at all---all 8 hours, and some days he would. It is weird how they just know to go there (probably the scent the pads have) but he did! The pee pad was there only when we were not home. He was bell trained to go outside otherwise.

One night, in the middle of the night we left our door open a bit by accident, and he went downstairs to go potty. You could just see the thought process..... he went to the door, probably rang the bells (this was pre-doggie door) and no one came to open it (poor baby!) He went wee on the floor by the door. Then probably went "oh no!" so went to the laundry room to find his pee pad and ended up going poop on it! Just goes to show they do have the capability of understanding what it is there for.... and it need not mess up your outside potty training.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

We live in an apartment in NYC and an ex-pen seemed the only humane way to keep guapo (before we could trust him) while we were out for 8 hours (sometimes more) even though we have always also had a dog walker come in the middle of the day.

As for whether they get confused if you introduce pee pads...I'm not so sure. Guapo has always had access to pee pads (and still does at 15 months old). He will always use the pee pads when inside if he has to go, but always holds his poop for outside. We were very lucky and didn't really have any training problems with Guapo, but I don't think the pee pads confused him, if anything it helped.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

michi715 said:


> We live in an apartment in NYC and an ex-pen seemed the only humane way to keep guapo (before we could trust him) while we were out for 8 hours (sometimes more) even though we have always also had a dog walker come in the middle of the day.
> 
> As for whether they get confused if you introduce pee pads...I'm not so sure. Guapo has always had access to pee pads (and still does at 15 months old). He will always use the pee pads when inside if he has to go, but always holds his poop for outside. We were very lucky and didn't really have any training problems with Guapo, but *I don't think the pee pads confused him, if anything it helped.*


I agree. Tori uses the pads if she has to, but will still ask to go out and will often hold it and wait until we get home so she can go outside. She's definitely not confused.


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for these posts. they are very helpful. I am anticipating bringing home my (first) pup in about 8 weeks and I'm thinking through all the issues I'll need to deal with as a working teacher that lives alone. This forum has been quite helpful.

Leslie, I notice in your posted pics of your ex-pen set-ups that you have something on the floor under the pen - what do you use? I've been considering using an outdoor absorbent carpet, in addition to the pads for him to go on, to protect the floors. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.

Sam


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I was always worried about using the pee pads and making the dogs confused about going outside/inside etc. That was never a problem. I used an expen with a pad inside when they were young, and to be honest, I wish I had trained them more to the pad then I did. Once they learned to go outside, I took the pads up. Mine go outside by ringing a bell, but now, if we are going to be gone more than 5 hours, I have to get someone to let them out. (when you are never gone more than 4 hours, how do you know how long they can hold it?) I would rather they use a pad inside so I didn't have to worry about their need to go. We are generally home, but once in awhile, a day trip would be nice without having to work around the dogs bladders!! LOL! So, my point.....train them to both pads and outside! How do you do that once they choose to go outside?!


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

Hello. We use ex pens here as well. Actually the brand we us is superyard. They can be found where baby supplies are sold. You can purchase additional panels in 2's, so it can keep being expanded if need be. See picture below.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Manhattan Guy said:


> Thanks for these posts. they are very helpful. I am anticipating bringing home my (first) pup in about 8 weeks and I'm thinking through all the issues I'll need to deal with as a working teacher that lives alone. This forum has been quite helpful.
> 
> Leslie, I notice in your posted pics of your ex-pen set-ups that you have something on the floor under the pen - what do you use? I've been considering using an outdoor absorbent carpet, in addition to the pads for him to go on, to protect the floors. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam! :welcome: to the forum! How exciting for you to be getting your puppy. This forum has a plethora of info regarding all things Havanese 

I used marine-grade vinyl under the pens. It wipes up and washes well and when you're through with it, it folds up easily for storage. The pink piece under the bedroom crate was a remnant on sale for $3. Not my color of choice but, I knew it was temporary and not many would even see it. I bought them both at Jo Ann's Fabrics.

Another option would be a remnant piece of vinyl flooring, not as easily stored but, very durable.

BTW~ We love hoto: here. *hint, hint* 



Judy A said:


> I was always worried about using the pee pads and making the dogs confused about going outside/inside etc. That was never a problem. I used an expen with a pad inside when they were young, and to be honest, I wish I had trained them more to the pad then I did. Once they learned to go outside, I took the pads up. Mine go outside by ringing a bell, but now, if we are going to be gone more than 5 hours, I have to get someone to let them out. (when you are never gone more than 4 hours, how do you know how long they can hold it?) I would rather they use a pad inside so I didn't have to worry about their need to go. We are generally home, but once in awhile, a day trip would be nice without having to work around the dogs bladders!! LOL! So, my point.....train them to both pads and outside! How do you do that once they choose to go outside?!


Judy~ I'd think they may remember what the pads are for if you put them down. How long have they been without them? If I were you, I'd get some and see what they do w/them. They just may surprise you!


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

Regarding using absorbent outdoor carpet... I think this would be a HUGE mistake. I'd just use linoliem ... get scraps from home depot or lowes. Carpet would make it ok to go on carpet always and will be a nasty habit.


----------



## tenortime (May 15, 2009)

I am a new owner too. Sadie is 14 weeks old. We have never used a pee pad. From the beginning Sadie could only go potty outside. The only time we use the ex pen is when she has gone potty and/or pooped (if it is after a meal); otherwise she is in her crate. We tried putting her in her ex pen without following the above rule and invariably she would pee or poop in the pen. Since we initiated the rule all has been good. Only one accident in the last 2 1/2 weeks. Sadie loves her crate so it is not a punishment for her to go there. The ex pen is just too big and too enticing for her to go to the bathroom in it. Both the ex pen and her crate are in our family room. On the bottom of the ex pen I put a blanket and on top of the blanket a white sheet so I can easily tell if she has an accident. Good luck. It seems like it is getting easier and I think she is beginning to understand the rule of going outside only. Treats and praise is the name of the game.


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks all for the comments - marine grade vinyl sounds like a good lead Leslie; thanks. The advice about not using outdoor carpet because it might signal its ok to go on the rug is also wise. No pics yet - the pup does not come home until end of August - he's only 3 weeks old. There will be pics once I get to see the litter in person and pic the pup for me in a few weeks time. 
Sam


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well guys, I've noticed that Luke keeps his crate dry for slightly over 2 1/2 hours but no more than 3 hours. I've had to be gone for 3 1/2 hours the past two days and have come home both days to find accidents in his crate.  I feel so bad about it because I had intentions to come home to let him out earlier but work obligations kept me out longer than usual. I just couldn't make it on time. During this particular week of work (I alternate weeks), I have to drive further and can't always get home when I think I'm going to. I thought I could manage it but it's not turning out that way.

I also noticed that later in the evening he peed a LOT...like 8 times in an hour and a half. But now he's fine. Why would that be? From holding it a long time? It's like he's not releasing it all the way and he's had multiple accidents since we've been home this evening but it didn't start until a few hours after we got home.

So I headed to PetSmart tonight to get pee pads and an ex pen. I kind of worry about it because he CAN hold it for up to 3 hours IN the crate but when he's OUT of the crate, he only goes 45-60 minutes. So if he's in the expen and able to use the pad, I wonder how he'll ever be able to go longer. Oh well, I know that this is what we need to do. I'm nervous about it!

StephB


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker could hold it easily for 3-4 hours in the crate, but, out of the crate he'd go anywhere from 5 minutes to 20 minutes apart. FRUSTRATING! Until he turned 5 months old, it was exhausting and very trying! I think if I do it again I will try pee pads...it seems A LOT of folks on here used them, then trained their pups to only go outside, so it must be a safe plan. Good luck!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Tiny puppy "toy" dogs have tiny bladders and it will be awhile before he can hold it a long, long time. He will naturally hold it longer as he gets older. A dog can hold it longer in the crate because they aren't moving around. When they have an active play session they will need to go and maybe many times with him being so young. You'll want to clean the crate thoroughly with a cleaner made to remove all traces of "potty" from teh crate like Natures Miracle so he won't be tempted to soil it again. Then set up his ex-pen with the crate available for rest time and a potty pad. You can get ones with an aroma to encourage him to use it if he's never had any training to it.


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sheri, your post made me feel a LOT better. I was getting ready to call the vet tomorrow b/c all that peeing at once couldn't be normal! But to know it happened to someone else makes me feel a bit better!

I did clean the crate and bedding very well. It's all nice and fresh again. He's been in and out of it all evening sniffing around and has peed just about everywhere else except in the crate.

I put some toys, the potty pad (which he's already tried to chew on...great. ), and his crate in the expen. The pads I got do have some kind of attractant on them. But when he went in the pen for the first time, what did he do? Sniff the pee pad and promptly LAY DOWN on it to rest and then start chewing on the edges. I corrected him for the chewing and he stopped. But lord knows what I'll come home to tomorrow.

StephB


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

StephB, I did have Tucker's urine checked, a couple of times, (and, wasn't THAT fun, :crazy: following him around the yard with the lid of a plastic container, running behind him, crouched down to catch the stream when he dropped an eighth of an inch as his signal!!...) because it seemed he went potty SO often...he didn't have a UTI, just went often. However, it wouldn't hurt to get that checked with Luke and rule it out as a problem. Then you'll know it must just be the puppy in him.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

I used an xpen for Racquet from 12 weeks on because he was sick twice in his crate and barked non-stop. He slept in the xpen for the first year. He was gated off in the kitchen/eating area for the first year . He was fine and much happier with a little more space than a crate.
I think each dog adjusts differently.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

This morning he was wandering in and out of it a little. He started to try to poop in the middle of the pen while we were eating breakfast so I slid him over on the pad and he finished there and he got treats and praise. 

A little later he ran to the back door when he had to go pee. Yay!

I only left him in it for a little while today while I took the kids to camp. But he seems so much happier in it. I decided to try and just put the cushion/bed from his crate in it instead of the whole darned crate. He has this "thing" for pillows and laying on top of cushy things and since he tried to lay on top of the pee pad, I thought he might prefer to lay on top of the pillow/pad instead of go in his crate. He did lay on it when I closed the ex-pen while we were hanging out in the kitchen. Yay!

He didn't have any accidents in the short time I was gone but I was doing some things around the kitchen a little while after I got back and he sniffed around, walked in the pen and immediately peed on the pad! Progress already? We'll see!

It'd be nice if he knows to go in there even if he's in the living room (which is wide open to the kitchen where his pen is) and has to go!!

He really does seem happier in there.

StephB


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good news! Yeah!


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh my gosh! The best way for me to set up the pen was to do it opened and both sides shoved against two walls. I played with it to make sure that even if he pushed on it, he couldn't get out (I put the anti-skid pads on the bottom). So here's where we have it set up...it's about the only spot in the house where we can put him to interact and see stuff yet be somewhat not in the way and on a floor that won't get messed up. Sorry for the bad angle, it's the only pic I have of the wall...










One side of the hexagon is butted against the right side of the chalkboard wall (if you're facing it) and the other side is butted against the left doorframe as you enter the kitchen from the dining room and most of the ex-pen is in the kitchen and it's shaped kind of funny. So that chalkboard wall is used as a border wall and wasn't gated in. I took one of the ex-pen sides out. Does that make sense? I'll take a pic later.

Anyway, I felt confident all 5 pounds, 8 ounces of him would be secure.

We came home and my 8 year old son went straight to the pen and says, "Where's Luke?" HE WASN'T IN THERE!!! But the pen was closed! We called for him and he came out of the office yawning like we'd disturbed him from his nap. He was happy to see us.

I searched the house for accidents or chewed up things. I didn't see a thing. But I did see one pee and a small tiny poo on the pee pad.

It looked like he was able to shove his way out of the kitchen/dining door because there was a teeny tiny gap. He'd have had to really work his way out to climb up and out. We'd blocked the other (wide) entrance to the dining room with a gate and a small table with a low wide shelf and he wouldn't cross the obstacle. Well, I guess he crawled through today. 

So I put the other part of the ex-pen in and we'll have to totally barricade him in tomorrow. I also had to turn the table on it's side so he won't go into the dining room.

The problem is that with that ex-pen, it's SO hard to open and close that it hurts your fingers and I like to have him come in and out of it when we're home since his pee pad is in there. Lordy!!

StephB


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

Hello. Thats an escaping Havanese for sure! Yeah they can be hard to open and close for sure. I cant see your set up at all in the picture. There are pens with a swing door on them. My goal when not using the pen, is for my pups to go to the door and when training, I keep a pad near the door then outside the door. We each have our own goals. Let me see if I can find a picture of one with a door.

Here is one, but I dont really like this one. 
http://www.digitpet.com/product_group.cfm?cid=1001,2006,3014&pid=12000M

There is a cute one out there that is a thick white with a door, looks like a little fence that belongs to a cottage.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Havs have also been know (not infrequently!) to climb their pens. So, it could be that, too. They are persistent little acrobats, that's for sure! Good boy, for using his pad, though, before he left! Stinker!


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, that pic doesn't have the pen in it. That was just a photo for reference so you could see what I was talking about when I was talking about the walls/doors it was butted up against.  I haven't even had any time to take pics of the new setup yet!

Um...so what do you do if they jump out of the thing??? This is the one I bought...

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754775&lmdn=Dog

StephB


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

Hi ya. This is the one I use with extensions. I am afraid to say if they can jump out .. the only other option is to go higher  I had a puppy that could get out... and I couldn't use it. In most cases I can. I feel bad for ya. I know it can be frustrating. Good Luck.


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

So what has been everyone's experience with pen height? 24", 30", 36", 42", 48"? I'd like to hear what you all have to say on that. Thanks, Sam


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

This one is 26". I don't think he climbed or jumped out. Today I hooked it together and he's been there just fine. So far so good and I'm crossing my fingers it stays that way!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I use 2 ex pens and an addition . One for my bedroom, one for the balcony and the addition I move around as needed to seperate rooms. They are great. George likes being in them when I am gone (bedroom one)and I don't have to worry about messes in my house or him falling off my balcony (balcony one) when I'm out there. He does his pooping and peeing on a ugodog (in bedroom one and in one on balcony). Set up of bedroom one is about like other's shown with crate, toys etc.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Picture of balcony ex pen. One in bedroom similar to others with crate, ugodog etc.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Steph~
Love how you included a bottle of Grey Goose in your pic. We don't see an ex-pen, but we now know you like martini's!


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

Patti McNeil said:


> Steph~
> Love how you included a bottle of Grey Goose in your pic. We don't see an ex-pen, but we now know you like martini's!


LOL You know I was thinking about the same thing... but then I thought that bottle is probably JUST for company *rolls eyes*

Can I come over!?!? lol


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

We pretty much used one of everything and get along great! Riley sleeps in a crate on my bedside table at night, and I carry him outside in the morning for his business. When we need to be gone, he has a huge wire crate (meant for a 150lb dog) that sits up against the patio door so that he can see out and not get bored. We have a small ex-pen in the family room/kitchen area that we use when we are home to separate them while eating, or for individual obedience training. Sometimes both boys go in there just to nap. Jonah is bell trained to go out side, and Riley is catching on. 

Most importantly we have always had pee pads by the door, and they use them if we are not right there to open for the bell, or if the dog door is locked. It is helpful to put a dab of pee on the new pad when you dispose of the previous one to keep the scent. The big benefit of pee pads for us is that they recognize them wherever we go...like to visit friends, or in the camper or boat.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Murphy's Mom said:


> We pretty much used one of everything and get along great! Riley sleeps in a crate on my bedside table at night, and I carry him outside in the morning for his business. When we need to be gone, he has a huge wire crate (meant for a 150lb dog) that sits up against the patio door so that he can see out and not get bored. We have a small ex-pen in the family room/kitchen area that we use when we are home to separate them while eating, or for individual obedience training. Sometimes both boys go in there just to nap. Jonah is bell trained to go out side, and Riley is catching on.
> 
> Most importantly we have always had pee pads by the door, and they use them if we are not right there to open for the bell, or if the dog door is locked. It is helpful to put a dab of pee on the new pad when you dispose of the previous one to keep the scent. *The big benefit of pee pads for us is that they recognize them wherever we go...like to visit friends, or in the camper or boat.*


Exactly, Becki. I always keep an extra potty pad in Tori's tote bag. Just in case we're in a situation where she can't go outside to relieve herself, I'll just put down a pad and tell her to "go potty" and she does. I've even done it on the floor of the backseat when we were traveling in the rain (DH driving, of course )


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

LOL! I was wondering if anyone was going to notice the Grey Goose bottle! I didn't realize it was in the picture until after I took it.  But oh well! It IS my vodka of choice...I'm picky! Not martinis though....Grey Goose with club soda and a twist of lime. Pretty plain actually. It was still on our hutch b/c we'd had it out to bring to a party the night before and then found out they were providing all the drinks so there it stayed! Oops! It's not a permanent fixture or anything! LOL!

I'm so excited at the way he's taken to his little expen. I took my son to camp and my daughter to the doctor this morning and came back to find a little puddle and a nice pile right on the pad with his toys by his bed and him waiting anxiously for me and wagging his tail. 

StephB


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

*Toby's Ex-Pen*

Just took this pic of Toby in his ex-pen, so I thought I'd add it here. Once school starts next week, he will also have a potty pad in there. He hasn't been given his deluxe water bottle stand yet because he's teething and chews on the one he has now.

I just love how he sticks his nose out like that.....he does it all the time. So cute!


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Love the picture, Patti. Nice how you have the pen nestled in that location.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

stephb11 said:


> Um...so what do you do if they jump out of the thing??? This is the one I bought...


Duncan climbed out of his when he was only 9 weeks old, and it's 2 feet high.

We bought and use this: (You need to click on More Photos to see the cover)
http://www.petedge.com/Exercise-Pen-Cover---Side-Panels-ZA656.pro

Just this week we expanded his space to a small room, with the ex-pen expanded to guard the door. After 3 successful escapes by him, I think we have it secured now. (Thankfully he did no damage when he got out.)

The pen cover worked great, our only concern since it's been in the 90s here and we don't have A/C any where but the bedrooms, I thought the pen with cover was too warm and had no air circulation. It's much more comfortable for him now with the window open and fan on when he has the whole room.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

MikeB - I love the idea of using the ex-pen to guard the balcony. We are on the 2nd floor with a porch and I was worried as well. DH tacked up some chicken wire fencing around ours. Not the most attractive....but oh well, he is safe.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Before I got my Bumi, I got an Ex Pen and a crate. Well, Bumi only slept in the crate 2-3 nights, he HATES it. He does, however loves his Expen, so he sleeps there and goes in there anytime I need to have him confined (which is never since he has the run of the house).
My house is child proofed, so is pretty safe for him as well, except for my plants which he loves to bite!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I know I'm late seeing this thread, but I'll give my expen experience. First, I bought the huge plastic expens they sell at ToysRUs for kids/pets. It was about 3 feet high, and Marble learned to jump over it when he was a puppy. Next, I bought a large metal expen with no top (48 inches high so no jumping over this one). I had it on tile and came home one day to find him stuck in it. It nearly collapsed on him because he could push it around on the floor, and I was so lucky that he wasn't badly hurt. 3rd expen - bought a huge 8 door expen with a top. The top allowed it to be secure and never collapse. This worked great for days when I had to leave a little longer. The link is http://www.digitpet.com/product_group.cfm?cid=1001,2006,3016&pid=12037M
My most recent purchase was a 42" metal crate (with top and pan on the bottom) http://www.digitpet.com/product_group.cfm?cid=1001,2003,3037&pid=12111. It is huge, so I can also leave him in here with if I have to leave for more than a few hours with no worries of an accident. It fits his bed, food bowl, and room to walk. I also use a small crate for him at night when he goes to sleep in my son's room. I hope this helps anyone considering an expen. I don't know if anyone else has seen one collapse, but it definitely terrified me.
Gina


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

My dog, Tucker, had terrible separation anxiety for the longest time. Then, one day, that switch turned off and he was fine when I left him! 

I have always used the x-pen when I leave him in the daytime with a Kong toy or something. (At night, he used to sleep in a crate, but now he sleeps on a dog bed by our bed.)

When I have to go out now, I set up the x-pen by the window so he can see outside, add the things he'll need and he just jumps inside, calm as can be. Go figure!


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a exercise pen for Vincent.

It's in my living room. Inside I have a bed for him with comfy blanket, food and water dish, and a pee pad that he has never used. Oh, and toys!!!
He came 100% housebroken to the great outdoors. 

From day one he has slept with me. 
The only time I put him in pen is when I work. Then only because of the cats. My two cats are still not used to him. Nor is he used to them!! So to give the kitties time upstairs (they hide out in family room downstairs) I keep him confined when I am at work. 
He doesn't mind it. In fact often at night he will go in and lay down, or grab a bite to eat. I also keep food and water in kitchen for him.

I am so looking forward to the day I can put the pen away!! 
This bickering against the cats has to end someday!!!

I keep saying 'you will be friends, you will be friends'


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

*ex pen and crate*

I got my puppy yesterday, and he really loves his crate because the breeder used to put his food bowl in his crate. Then he only uses the ex pen to go potty on newspaper, because the breeder use to have that set up for his first 8 weeks. I have a metal 30" ex pen that he uses like a big huge potty area which I lined with vinyl sheets and newspapers on top. Maybe I'll change to pee pads but he is chewing on some at this stage. He just learned to be quiet and not bark in the ex pen. I only take him out once he stops barking, but he doesn't stay there for very long. He does love taking naps in the crate, so I think I should put his crate in his ex pen when I have errands to run. I guess it could be worse....but a Hav sure changes your life!

Anh


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Congratulations! Puppies are so much fun! You'll figure out what works for you. 

Good luck with the potty training, too. Enjoy every second of this time. They change and grow so quickly.


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey guys! Since I started this thread, I thought I'd pop in with an update. The ex-pen lasted a few weeks. Then he started leaping out of it. He's quite the jumper. So it's gone. We've found that he's actually fine if we close all the doors in the house and let him have the living room/kitchen that are totally open to each other. He goes in the kitchen to go potty on his Ugodog when he has to go at all and has his water in there also. His toys are in here for him. Every time we come back home we find him asleep on the top of the back of the one leather chair we have. So that's our arrangement! No crate, no ex-pen and he's doing just fine!

StephB


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow! That's pretty amazing! You might just need to consider Agility training

How's he been with chewing? During the early puppy stage, my dog chewed the door frame after it had just been repainted and one dining room chair...while I was home and supposed to be watching him! 

ps: I've found most pet stores to be very good about returns, as long as it's a reasonable length of time & still in perfect shape. I think they know we will just have to keep on buying


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

I didn't even try b/c I have no idea where the receipt is. We actually have it closed to where it's flattened but to the length of two of the individual sides and it's the perfect length to block off our dining room door. So it's propped there for now.

The only things he chews on (other than the kids' toys) are tissue-type things, and paper...but not newspaper or magazines. He did chew on the corners of our coffee table at first but we put some icky stuff on it and it solved that problem. He doesn't chew or scratch on anything else. He seems pretty content...after his initial whining at the door...to hang out on the back of the sofa or the chair or on the floor behind the chair until we get home. I just hope it stays that way!


----------

